# Want to start soaping... suggestions?



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I know nothing about making goat milk soap, but I really want to start. My does aren't even born yet, so I have plenty of time to learn. Are there any good how-to books I should read? Thanks!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Did you check the info here? Lots of recipes and info to get you started. I have The Soapmaker's Companion which I like, but I don't think it is the be-all end-all of soapmaking. But I use it often for reference. Supplier's websites have some good info, too.

Good luck. It's addicting.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Homestead Heritage near Waco does a class. I took it a couple years ago and liked it. And it is addicting (as are goats). Welcome!


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I've been reading a bunch of the posts on here. Did most of you take classes when you began?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I never bought any soap making books or took any classes. I learned entirely from reading on the internet and then jumping in and making lots of soap. I have to say that the majority of my learning took place here on DGI. There's no crap and bad info to wade through here.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ditto what Heather said though before I found DGI and a few other websites I did read the few books my library had to offer.


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

:yeahthat What Heather said. I bought a few books and the more I read, the more confused I got! I found DGI and started with the Wal-Mart recipe and have been addicted ever since. Use the search button and read through the older posts. There is a LOT of info on here, and some really great people.
J.L.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Come visit. I do formal soap classes or if you want to just sit and watch your welcome also. I use the walmart recipe for classes....start reading on the forum, start looking at websites, see if you can figure out your soap size and shape, and perhaps a mold you want to use, write down all your questions and come visit. I have about a class a week already scheduled Jan and Feb before kidding starts, so just plan on anyday but wednesday during the week of those two months. Vicki


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

That is awesome Vicki! I'd love to come by. My winter break is over Jan 3rd, and I don't get off of work until 4. Do you think I'll be able to make it on your schedule?


----------

